# Winterizing the Loft



## redleg23 (May 6, 2009)

This will be my first winter with a Pigeon loft. Since ventilation is a key component to a healthy loft, I was wondering how everyone else handles the cold, in the north. I raise homers and realize they are very hardy. But, during fridgid periods I was curious how sealed up everyone elses lofts are?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I have several "windows" open in the summer, but my hubby put doors on them so I can close them up when it is cold, one window with wire on it does not have a door, so I got a piece of plexie glass to screw down to cover the opening but still lets sunshine in, can unscrew it in the spring when it warms up...also I make sure everything is closed at dark and can open the doors to the aviaries during the day...so I guess having ventaltion is good, but it is nice to beable to cover it up during those blustery days of winter...burrr Im getting cold just thinking about it....it is nice you have your birds comfort in mind.


----------



## BTut (Oct 18, 2009)

*keep water from freezing ?*

How does everyone keep the water from freezing in the loft during the long winter months ?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I have heat in my loft. I keep it low, but it never freezes. Lots of people buy heaters that you put under the water that keep it from freezing. You can get them at pigeon supply places like Foy's.


----------



## BTut (Oct 18, 2009)

I have all my homers in one loft seperate cages about 2 to 3 birds in a cage would it be better to take the doors off the cages and let then free roam in the loft ? should I use one heated bowl for all ? If i change this would this make chaos with the birds you can see my loft in my album? Or just get a small heater and dont tell the wife? Would a Light Bulb work? sorry for so many questions last year i only had 3 birds i used a small bulb under a water cup it worked for the most part.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

BTut said:


> I have all my homers in one loft seperate cages about 2 to 3 birds in a cage would it be better to take the doors off the cages and let then free roam in the loft ? should I use one heated bowl for all ? If i change this would this make chaos with the birds you can see my loft in my album? Or just get a small heater and dont tell the wife? Would a Light Bulb work? sorry for so many questions last year i only had 3 birds i used a small bulb under a water cup it worked for the most part.


Yes, they would be much happier if they were free to fly around the loft together. It would be fine. Let them get to know each other and sort out their pecking order. Some of the heaters DO use a 40 watt bulb under the water bowl. Yes, use one bowl in the loft for all of them. Much easier. Ya know, you can also buy reptile heaters that hang up over aa shelf or perch to give them some heat. I use two 250 watt heaters that I bought online. They are safer than heat lamps that can shatter. And if they are cold, they can go to that shelf. It warms up the area some too. Give them straw to bring back to their boxes or cages to build nests with. That will give them something to snuggle into. Gotta go to work. Will check back later. Have a good day.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I just take the water up at night and give new in the am, but Iam in Va so that works for me as the aviaries are facing south so sun comes in to keep the water from freezing during the day, not many days it will freeze solid during the day, if so, I will have back up waterers. my chickens have the no freeze tray and I have three sections so plugging all that in would be a pain for me..


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I've never used heaters for the water dishes.
In the winter I use those HEAVY flexible rubber livestock bowls. It holds a gallon of water and doesn't freeze up fast. When it does freeze, it breaks out easy. If you have sun in your loft during the day - they don't freeze. I change it in the morning and evening.


----------



## BTut (Oct 18, 2009)

Ok i will take the doors off the pens i think i will leave the door on my breeder pair so the babies dont get hassled and start using one dish for water and food it will make it easier. i guess i have work to do on te loft.Oh i dropped my homers 65 miles out today and they all made it home. I released them on a sod farm out on long islands north fork
this was their second drop from this point in two weeks its exciting when i get the call they are home (not by them) they are not that good Yet.
Well thanks for everyone getting back to me alot of great ideas getting ready for winter i will use as many as i can and keep you posted
Thanks again 
Bill Tut


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

BTut said:


> Ok i will take the doors off the pens i think i will leave the door on my breeder pair so the babies dont get hassled and start using one dish for water and food it will make it easier. i guess i have work to do on te loft.Oh i dropped my homers 65 miles out today and they all made it home. I released them on a sod farm out on long islands north fork
> this was their second drop from this point in two weeks its exciting when i get the call they are home (not by them) they are not that good Yet.
> Well thanks for everyone getting back to me alot of great ideas getting ready for winter i will use as many as i can and keep you posted
> Thanks again
> Bill Tut


I'm glad you got all your homers back. Good idea keeping the breeders separated.


----------

